# 9 of my fish have died I only have a plec left



## moonlight (Feb 27, 2008)

Please help I have now lost 3 large silver sharks, 1 acara, 1 whip tail 2 rainbows and 2 red tail sharks I only have a very large plec left.
I had the water tested several different places they all said it was fine, the sharks had like small bubbles all around them but when they died there was nothing on them.
My plec now has like a yellow crustation around him and very red eyes, I have used a fungal tretment but no one seems to have any other ideas.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a funny feeling I already know the answer, but...

How big is this tank, and could you better describe the "bubbles?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

How long has the tank been setup?


----------

